# Hedgehog Protection



## Tilman21 (Feb 7, 2016)

This may be a "very other" off topic posting.....

.....and may be and I hope so, the forum members are interested in the subject of the petition http.//www.igelfest.com or in the petition itself by co-signing (deadline 24-2-2016). The bad example to "deal" with a hedgehog shall no be a bad example for international tourists visiting the event.

Subject of the petition is a "hedgehog-festival" parade in a town in northern Hassia (GER), where a living hedgehog is presented to the spectators (photos in the link http://www.igsz.eu/Pet/PetitionOnline-2006_19.pdf the online petition refers to). Reason of the festival is the historic event, that more than 600 years ago a hedgehog has reportedly saved the live of a local earl (Heinrich V von Waldeck). The goal of the petition is, to stop this keeping a hedgehog away from its natural behaviour also because there are enough alternative solutions to glorify the hedgehog (yearly hedgehog art festival etc.).

All this also can be an argument, why hedgehog breeding may not be the solution for the problem described above (also the ability of a domestic hedgehog to "like" such events will be very limited), but a very good solution of protection of the species in free wildlife at one side and at the other side having human contact to those animals.


----------



## Tilman21 (Feb 7, 2016)

correct main link http://www.igelfest.com


----------

